# hey from CT



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, I'm from CT, pretty crappy boarding around here. i go up to VT alot to try and get some good boarding in. I've been out west a couple of times, and love it, and I hope to get out there much more often. I love to do park, mostly jumps not as much rails, but still do some. I am now looking for a new board, which is one reason why I joined this site. I have no clue on what I'm doing about buying equipment, so I'm hoping for some great feedback from other enthusiasts here. I've made a thread in the General board talk if any of you can help me find a good park board. Great to be here. 
-Tav303


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

welcome dude, im glade to see some else from ct on the forum.


----------

